

Ask HN: Critique my concept - dddating

I am toying with the idea of starting a new website.  After reading another post (and trying a site) today, I was struck, as I'm sure many people have been before, at how inadequate dating sites are.  This led me to this idea: a site in which possible matcheswould be selected based on interest in attending a variety of events.  I guess the rough idea is a "what-to-do" dating mashup, where the pool of possible daters is narrowed by interest in certain thematic events i.e. charitable stuff, jazz concertgoers, outdoorsy things etc.   I did a quick google search and couldnt really come up with anything that was doing this, and thought it might be a neat idea.  Comments/Refinements welcome.  Also, if anyone wants to work on this, I would be happy to collaborate with someone.
======
jlees
I thought the point of dating online was you didn't have to leave the
computer?

But seriously, isn't it just easier to.. like.. _go_ to one of these events
and meet people? You may be better off with a "I need a Plus One" kind of
angle - people going to an event who want someone to go with. (I'd guess
that's been done, though.)

I do see your point, and your angle, but there's just something about
centreing an online dating site around real situations where people meet that
doesn't chime. :)

------
dmg_83
I don't usually enjoy any of the activities I suggest as ideas for "dates" in
and of themselves (on the occasion I need to come up with one). I just try and
think of something that is cheap, but will not seem like I chose it just
because it's cheap.

Do you think that people's "what-to-do" dating ideas are an accurate
reflection of who they are?

------
ErrantX
Prime candidate for a Facebook app I should say

